# chipper info



## SDiver40 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm still looking around for a chipper. I dont know much about them other than what I have read.
Do most prefer the drum or disk chipper?

What do you think about a 1997 Altec Whisper Chipper with 6 cyl Ford Industrial engine. Runs and chips great. Will chip up to 6" dia piece of wood for $4500
Are they any good?
Thanks tom


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 13, 2010)

Those are pretty good chippers and a reliable engine. The price seems a bit high. Have someone that is mechanical check it over well. There is not a whole lot to these drum chippers. Things to look for:
The frame of the trailer for rust and cracks, coupler/tongue condition.
Condition of lights and wiring
Overall engine and fuel system condition.
Condition of belts
Clutch operation
Bearings that the drum rotates on (these are expensive so make sure they're tight)
Condition of bed knife and chipper blades.
Overall appearance, paint condition, presence of safety/warning decals
Condition of feed chute and table
condition of discharge chute and deflector
Tire condition


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 13, 2010)

These units are repairable so the list I provided wouldn't necessarily be a go no go list but more for negotiating points. ie, if the tires are bad, they can be replaced but that has to be factored into the value.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 14, 2010)

fearofpavement said:


> Those are pretty good chippers and a reliable engine. The price seems a bit high. Have someone that is mechanical check it over well. There is not a whole lot to these drum chippers. Things to look for:
> The frame of the trailer for rust and cracks, coupler/tongue condition.
> Condition of lights and wiring
> Overall engine and fuel system condition.
> ...



also if you can i'd check the blade adjustment screws if they are stripped you will have a hell of a time putting new blades on.

I have a 1997 altec it is a reliable chipper and pretty esay to fix. you cant go wrong for a first chipper with one of these.

o yeah make sure the governor has oil in it, if it drys up and goes bad a new one will cost you around five bangers.


----------



## SDiver40 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks very much for the great info. Some of these things I knew to check, but most I didnt. At least now I have a better idea what i'm looking for. I would have never thought to check out the stripped screws. I guess you assume if they are in place that are good to go. 
Over all do you think the drum or disk is the better way to go. For what i'll be doing I dont think it will matter a lot. But if I do have a choice i'll lean towards the better of the two
Thanks Tom


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 14, 2010)

yes the great for first chipper the 300 ford is the best motor but no racking in that chipper 1 hr to change the blades


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 14, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> yes the great for first chipper the 300 ford is the best motor but no racking in that chipper 1 hr to change the blades



What does racking mean? Not familiar with that term related to chippers.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 14, 2010)

SDiver40 said:


> Thanks very much for the great info. Some of these things I knew to check, but most I didnt. At least now I have a better idea what i'm looking for. I would have never thought to check out the stripped screws. I guess you assume if they are in place that are good to go.
> Over all do you think the drum or disk is the better way to go. For what i'll be doing I dont think it will matter a lot. But if I do have a choice i'll lean towards the better of the two
> Thanks Tom



Most of the chippers in use are the disk type. When you say a "better way to go" that can mean all sorts of things. A disk chipper will typically have a higher production rate since they use a controlled feed. Drum chippers are what a lot of people start out with for two primary reasons.
1. They cost considerably less than a disk chipper
2. They are much less complex and thus much less $ to keep in good repair.

A drum chipper typically goes for between $1500 and $4000 depending on age, condition, hours, geographical location, etc. Whereas a disc chipper can cost from $5000 to $50,000 (used). They are heavier on average and need a more powerful vehicle to pull them and so on and so forth.

So if you are going for a first chipper, keep the overhead low and see if your production rates would warrant 5 times the investment...

A drum chipper can pay for itself in not too many jobs and since most of them are fully depreciated you can probably use it for a year and sell it for what you paid for it if you want to either upgrade or bail out.

It's your choice.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea and and buy plenty of safety glasses and undies for use with the CHUCK AND DUCK they like to remove loss items from your person by beating you with twisting branches and occasionally scare the #### outta ya when they accidentally snag your shirt or spit out a knot at ya , I am a MITTS AND MERRILL veteran from way back..


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 14, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea and and buy plenty of safety glasses and undies for use with the CHUCK AND DUCK they like to remove loss items from your person by beating you with twisting branches and occasionally scare the #### outta ya when they accidentally snag your shirt or spit out a knot at ya , I am a MITTS AND MERRILL veteran from way back..



I agree they are a bit scary to run but the respect they create in my opinion adds to the safety. They really don't need a lot of warning labels on them because the way they snatch brush and spit it out as chips before you can think about it keeps a person wary. I try not to wear anything that can get grabbed including gaunleted gloves. Also, it is important to "chuck" stuff into it and not be holding it because you aren't fast enough to let go of it on your own. It doesn't take but about 20 minutes to go through the whole learning curve on these things. Also, I have found that earplugs alone are not adequate hearing protection. Plugs plus muffs are in order. The muffs also help when those branches give your ears a whipping...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 14, 2010)

fear of pavement said:


> What does racking mean? Not familiar with that term related to chippers.



the little branches on the ground under the chipperopcorn:


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 14, 2010)

Small drum chippers are nice if You sell firewood or have someone that will haul it away, I have a early 80's chipmore. It runs good and chips fast. I bought two of them for $1200 off a guy, He picked them up for $400 a peice. They both ran and chipped with little work. If a small chipper will work look around, I found one on craigslist the other day for $1100. Look for auctions for state and counties around You. $4500 is high unless its in really good shape. Alot of people buy these up cheap and rebuild and charge You an arm and leg for them, Again shop around


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 14, 2010)

fearofpavement said:


> Most of the chippers in use are the disk type. When you say a "better way to go" that can mean all sorts of things. A disk chipper will typically have a higher production rate since they use a controlled feed. Drum chippers are what a lot of people start out with for two primary reasons.
> 1. They cost considerably less than a disk chipper
> 2. They are much less complex and thus much less $ to keep in good repair.
> 
> ...




$50k for a disk chipper? idk about that we had a morbark 18" drum chipper that will out work any disk chipper you would pull with a truck and it cost $45k new in 2005, disk chipper are the lesser of the two


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 14, 2010)

rwbinbc said:


> $50k for a disk chipper? idk about that we had a morbark 18" drum chipper that will out work any disk chipper you would pull with a truck and it cost $45k new in 2005, disk chipper are the lesser of the two



That large of a drum chipper probably had hydraulic feed rollers? If so, then it isn't in the same category as the 12" and 16" "whisper chippers" we're referring to.

I don't think too many people pay $50K for a used chipper but I am sure they're out there in that price range since some of those large beasts are awesomely expensive like this Bandit model for $160,000.00 http://www.liberty.edu/index.cfm?PID=18495&MID=23745 
Not what you'ld show up with to a residential address but shows the extremes...


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 15, 2010)

*disk vs. drum*

I understand the differance, Any size chipper the drum style will out perform a disk style hands down. A 12" disk will not keep up with a 12" drum chipper. Not evenly matched where the disk will be 100hp and the drum would be well over that closer to 150hp. A chuck and duck is only rated at 6" to 8" and should still out perform a 6" disk chipper with feed. I feel my 6" will keep up with my in-laws 12" disk chipper eating brush, Mine has a 4 cylinder desiel and the 6" disk chipper maybe if your lucky 25-30hp. It eats brush pretty fast where the disk is slower but will take larger stuff, But then anything over 2" to 3" is cutting into firewood profits. This year alone we've sold close to 200 ricks and we are a small tree service up here. 

My thoughts again


----------



## lxt (Nov 15, 2010)

dont worry the first time you try to shove a mulberry limb in that chuch n duck on a 20deg day........you`ll be wishing for a self feed unit real quick!! those are really nice for spruce a certain pines though!!!




Good Luck.

LXT.....................


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 15, 2010)

lxt said:


> dont worry the first time you try to shove a mulberry limb in that church n duck on a 20deg day........you`ll be wishing for a self feed unit real quick!! those are really nice for spruce a certain pines though!!!
> 
> the whip is fun


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 15, 2010)

lxt said:


> dont worry the first time you try to shove a mulberry limb in that chuch n duck on a 20deg day........you`ll be wishing for a self feed unit real quick!! those are really nice for spruce a certain pines though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats funny , and sooo true , they are REAL MEN chippers there , I like to try to jam a pin oak branch in as well ...


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not saying it is the best, Best way to get started with out a dought. I've been beat on alittle by it but You learn to stay back and if You prep and cut everything right it goes pretty smooth. The only problem I have with feed in dead limbs that break up instead of chipping. 

What I'm saying is a 6" disk chipper will not work as well as a 6" drum chipper


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 16, 2010)

lxt said:


> dont worry the first time you try to shove a mulberry limb in that chuch n duck on a 20deg day........you`ll be wishing for a self feed unit real quick!! those are really nice for spruce a certain pines though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think of it as therapeutic but yeah some days I wish I had a self feeder.


----------

